# Removals to Spain



## scotty500 (Jun 1, 2013)

So we have finally done it...

I have taken a job in Barcelona, we found a place in Castelldefels and move out late July, enrolled kids at the local english speaking school ready for Sept, been out there for first 2 weeks of work albeit staying in a hotel ... opened bank account, completed NIE and every other form that was put in front of me !!!!

Seems I forgot the removals :ranger: ....... I have a month to get quotes and sorted which I am guessing isnt very long given the task at hand.

Sooooo if anyone can recommend a firm that will mvoe us from the south west out to Barcelona would appreciate your suggestions.

Very best regards


----------



## scotty500 (Jun 1, 2013)

Well look at that I open a thread and the first ad banner is for removal quotes !!!:

Any recommendations would obviously be welcomed


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

I saw an advert for one way van rental which seems like a good idea but depends how much you have to take, good luck with the move let us know how you get on!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

scotty500 said:


> Well look at that I open a thread and the first ad banner is for removal quotes !!!:
> 
> Any recommendations would obviously be welcomed


if you look in Classifieds you'll see an advert for One Way Van Hire Spain | UK Spain Removals | One Way Van Hire Spain

I've used them & have no hesitation whatsoever in recommending them


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Jimbo the Scot has a very good reputation if you google his name, and I just received delivery from him yesterday. He arrived when he said he would and everything was in perfect order. I believe he can't always reply very quickly to enquiries when he's on the road, but he gets around to it as soon a s he can. 

I think it worked about £150/m3 and he can do full or part loads, and storage. Not sure, may be a bit cheaper from South England to North Spain, as we were south Spain to North Scotland.

Whoever you choose, you need to book quickly now, as you're a bit short on time .


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

PS. Congrats on job! what will you be doing?

Have you found an English speaking state school, or is it an International school?

Well done, you seem very organised.......apart from the removal!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

These people quote in the region of £100 per cbm
Home

Ive also used the people Xabiachica linked to. Very good if you want do do your own thing, although they do provide accompanied as well


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

brocher said:


> Jimbo the Scot has a very good reputation if you google his name, and I just received delivery from him yesterday. He arrived when he said he would and everything was in perfect order. I believe he can't always reply very quickly to enquiries when he's on the road, but he gets around to it as soon a s he can.
> 
> I think it worked about £150/m3 and he can do full or part loads, and storage. Not sure, may be a bit cheaper from South England to North Spain, as we were south Spain to North Scotland.
> 
> Whoever you choose, you need to book quickly now, as you're a bit short on time .


£150 /m3-that's very expensive -well known firms charge approx 80 euros/m3;have s look in ex pat free press


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

brocher said:


> Whoever you choose, you need to book quickly now, as you're a bit short on time .



I echo this, do it as quick as you can and get confirmed dates set in stone.

We are a week from the removalists picking our stuff up but they still can't confirm the day it will arrive making booking train tickets and hotels nearly impossible. They are a nightmare to deal with and we have had to push them every step of the way for everything and they have known we need it since the beginning of May.

Good luck with your move, hope you find someone easier to deal with than we did.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Definitely Way2Go Hire as mentioned earlier!


----------



## scotty500 (Jun 1, 2013)

Nugget_Hound said:


> I saw an advert for one way van rental which seems like a good idea but depends how much you have to take, good luck with the move let us know how you get on!!


Thanks, will certainly take a look as another option.


----------



## scotty500 (Jun 1, 2013)

brocher said:


> PS. Congrats on job! what will you be doing?
> 
> Have you found an English speaking state school, or is it an International school?
> 
> Well done, you seem very organised.......apart from the removal!!


Working in finance at the head office of a europe & med company.

We have gone for an international school in castelldefels due to ages of our children (13,10 & 8) - it was best value, perfect location (as we are from a small seaside town) and great transport links into Barcelona - will make us a tad poorer but standard of education certainly better than where we live today.

Opted for a smaller place than we have today(partly due to the above) but it is the ideal location for "mixing" with the locals as well as some other international families....everything within walking distance.

We have good sleeping bags & camp beds at the ready


----------



## Kathy2303 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi I am also moving with my family to Casttelldefels end of July. I am also looking for removal company. Maybe we could use one together and it would be cheaper for us


----------



## scotty500 (Jun 1, 2013)

Kathy2303 said:


> Hi I am also moving with my family to Casttelldefels end of July. I am also looking for removal company. Maybe we could use one together and it would be cheaper for us


 Mine is going on a part load basis from the south west, I can ask them if they have any room lol

Was a third of the price going part load, will take a couple more days but trade off is we get a swanky hotel in the centre of barca for a week paid by the company :clap2:

Let me know how you get on and what you find as you get settled and we will do like wise.


----------



## scotty500 (Jun 1, 2013)

You may have it sorted but the other thing I had to door is get official translations of marriage & birth certificates for the families NIE.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

scotty500 said:


> You may have it sorted but the other thing I had to door is get official translations of marriage & birth certificates for the families NIE.


really??

I've never heard of that - in fact you don't even need marriage & birth certificates for the NIE - not even for the resident registration certificate


for getting a SS number & health cards for dependants, yes though - they want apostilled marriage & birth certs


----------



## scotty500 (Jun 1, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> really??
> 
> I've never heard of that - in fact you don't even need marriage & birth certificates for the NIE - not even for the resident registration certificate
> 
> ...


I was told it was needed for my wife and childrens NIE to prove we are married and the kids belong to me ? For mine (which is already done) I had to take a letter from my company only.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

scotty500 said:


> I was told it was needed for my wife and childrens NIE to prove we are married and the kids belong to me ? For mine (which is already done) I had to take a letter from my company only.


are you applying for their NIE numbers in their absence ? Though I'm pretty certain you can't do that ..... every applicant has to be present afaik :confused2:

where, as in which department, asked for this?


----------



## scotty500 (Jun 1, 2013)

No they will be there when registering, the company helping with my paperwork suggested I needed to have their documents translated for NIE. I will check with them, otherwise see what happens and let you know on here asap


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

scotty500 said:


> No they will be there when registering, the company helping with my paperwork suggested I needed to have their documents translated for NIE. I will check with them, otherwise see what happens and let you know on here asap


you don't even need a letter from your company for your NIE come to think of it...

to register as resident is a different story

is this the company you work for, helping you, or a 'relocation' company?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Do you mean registering as a resident which can be done at the same time as getting a NIE?

We certainly needed a sworn translation of a marriage certificate for this as I didn't have a job lined up when we moved over, so I had to prove I was really married to the man I came here with! We also had to get an apostille from the FCO on the original marriage cert to register me as a dependent with Seguridad Social.

Best of luck with the move! We're in central BCN but have been to Castelldefels a few times and really like it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Do you mean registering as a resident which can be done at the same time as getting a NIE?
> 
> We certainly needed a sworn translation of a marriage certificate for this as I didn't have a job lined up when we moved over, so I had to prove I was really married to the man I came here with! We also had to get an apostille from the FCO on the original marriage cert to register me as a dependent with Seguridad Social.
> 
> Best of luck with the move! We're in central BCN but have been to Castelldefels a few times and really like it


yes, you should be able to register as resident & if you don't have a NIE already they will issue you one at the same time

although a lot of offices will want you to get a NIE first ...........

yes, you need the apostilled certs for the SS number as dependant, but you _shouldn't _for registering as resident


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes, you should be able to register as resident & if you don't have a NIE already they will issue you one at the same time
> 
> although a lot of offices will want you to get a NIE first ...........
> 
> yes, you need the apostilled certs for the SS number as dependant, but you _shouldn't _for registering as resident


We certainly didn't for registering as a resident - just sworn translation of marriage cert (as well as passport etc obviously). As you may remember xabiachica, they also wanted my husband's informe de vida laboral from Seguridad Social, even though he'd only been working in Spain for a matter of days!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> We certainly didn't for registering as a resident - just sworn translation of marriage cert (as well as passport etc obviously). As you may remember xabiachica, they also wanted my husband's informe de vida laboral from Seguridad Social, even though he'd only been working in Spain for a matter of days!


yes I remember!!

& they were perfectly happy with that too!!

I had forgotten about the translated certs for the resident cert., though I guess if you're registering as his dependant that sort of makes sense


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes I remember!!
> 
> & they were perfectly happy with that too!!
> 
> I had forgotten about the translated certs for the resident cert., though I guess if you're registering as his dependant that sort of makes sense


Indeed they were 

Yes, it makes sense as when we came over here I couldn't fulfill the residency requirements so had to prove I was married to someone who could.


----------

